# Streamlight Scorpion?



## american lockpicker (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a Streamlight Scorpion. Is it a good light also does anyone know if its assembled in the USA? I know some Streamlights are and some aren't.


----------



## jayflash (Feb 15, 2009)

It's an oldie, but still has features some of us like. I happen to like the rubber jacket and clickie; others don't. I also like the SureFire G2, which has a Nitrolon body and a twist-on tail switch.

I've yet to upgrade these with LED drop-ins because I prefer the incandescent beam which seems as bright with better color rendering.

The Scorp had been US made, but I don't know about now. SL is an American company with good service, so a Chinese light from them would probably be of decent quality.


----------



## jayflash (Feb 15, 2009)

Just saw a Brinkman LX for $8 in the BST section.


----------



## american lockpicker (Feb 15, 2009)

How does the Scorpion compare to a Surefire 6p?


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the answer :
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_scorpion.htm

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_6p.htm

Scorpion seems to throw better than a 6P ! But a SUREFIRE has the advantage of the modularity .
I would get a PELICAN M6 2320 over those 2 if I am planning to use the light as an incandescent one only :
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/pelican_m6.htm


----------



## hank (Feb 15, 2009)

There's the old incandescent type Scorpion -- we got a pair of those as our first really bright reliable flashlights years ago. They served fine (except if you keep one on very long it will make a little melted spot on the plastic 'lens' over the bulb!). There's no upgrade to LED for them. Ours now are in the junk drawer, haven't used them since I learned about the LEDmuseum, Arc Flashlights, and CPF years ago.

Streamlight also has a LED Scorpion model, but it isn't parts-compatible, can't just replace the head or bulb holder, have to buy a whole new flashlight. But I've decided never to buy another a 2-lithium-battery flashlight, figuring there's just no need to go there.


----------



## american lockpicker (Feb 15, 2009)

radu1976 said:


> Here is the answer :
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_scorpion.htm
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_6p.htm
> ...


 
The M6 is out unfortunately of my price range. Just out of curiosity is it American made?


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 15, 2009)

I suspect it's made in China but PELICAN is an american brand !
PELICAN M6 is in the same price range with the SCORPION. You can get one for around 30$ on e-bay.
If you plan an extending use on it it's advisable to change the stock plastic lense with a glass one. www.flashlightlens.com


----------



## dswarthout (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I just spoke to the people at Streamlight and they told me the Scorpion is entirely made in the USA. I am getting one as a replacement for a Tasklight 2-L that I've had for a few years and on which the switch has failed TWICE with very minimal use. I told them it was a bad situation and bad for SL's reputation. The service rep agreed and is sending me the Scorpion for free. Apparently the 2-L was made in China.

I hope it's a good light. I saw another poster's remarks about the lithium batteries and I would tend to agree except that I bought about a dozen of them when I bought the Tasklight so actually I'm wanting a replacement that uses them.


----------



## Illum (Mar 5, 2009)

a light made in US may also fail in the same manner. It isn't where its made, its the quality control behind it. A US company with poor QC is inferior to a China made light with high QC


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 6, 2009)

Streamlight Scorpion worked well for Tom Hanks in Castaway. His mistake was not checking the dead guy for extra batteries before burying him.


----------



## swampgator (Mar 6, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> Streamlight Scorpion worked well for Tom Hanks in Castaway. His mistake was not checking the dead guy for extra batteries before burying him.


 
I always thought that was SF 6P. Can't bear the thought having to watch it again to verify it though.


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got the DVD. I never could tell what it was until somebody on here identified it; then it was easy to go back and verify. I did initially rule out the 6P due to Hanks clicking the light on and off.


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2009)

o rly?
Cast Away? Scorpion?
I need to watch it again


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 6, 2009)

I have that DVD. I actually bought it to se what flashlight was on there... I couldn't tell.


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 8, 2009)

american lockpicker, 

Are you aware of the *Streamlight Scorpion with TL-3 lamp* mod? You can use RCR123s or IMR123s.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2823712&postcount=9


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 8, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> american lockpicker,
> 
> Are you aware of the *Streamlight Scorpion with TL-3 lamp* mod? You can use RCR123s or IMR123s.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2823712&postcount=9


 
I guess you could use a TL-3 bulb in a TL-2 too right ?
However the new modified TL-2/SCORPION won't have the same throw as a TL-3 as the the reflector is smaller . The runtime would be considerably shorter using 2RCRs instead of 2x17500 cells


----------



## Illum (Mar 8, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> american lockpicker,
> 
> Are you aware of the *Streamlight Scorpion with TL-3 lamp* mod? You can use RCR123s or IMR123s.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2823712&postcount=9




Don't try it if your going to use it as a duty light, it burnt a hole through the middle of the polycarbonate window on mine after one full run too many....I sold it last year to fund something else...


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 9, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Don't try it if your going to use it as a duty light, it burnt a hole through the middle of the polycarbonate window on mine after one full run too many....I sold it last year to fund something else...


Will the glass lens from a Strion fit in a Scorpion, and does the Scorpion have an aluminum reflector like the Strion does? I've never seen a Scorpion up close (other than once in a campground bathroom in Texas).


----------



## Patriot (Mar 9, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> I've got the DVD. I never could tell what it was until somebody on here identified it; then it was easy to go back and verify. I did initially rule out the 6P due to Hanks clicking the light on and off.



Yeah, it sure was a SL Scorpion. It's been discussed over in the "flashlights in movies" thread.  

I own it on blu-ray and it's super clear. 




American lock picker, it's nice to hear that streamlight took care care of you. You'll have to let us know if it meets your expectations.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 9, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> Yeah, it sure was a SL Scorpion. It's been discussed over in the "flashlights in movies" thread.
> 
> I own it on blu-ray and it's super clear.
> 
> ...


 

It'll be a few weeks before I order one but I'll let you know how I like it. I know the on/off switch will be an improvement over my current flashlight the Surefire 6p.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone know if the new C4 Scorpion can use R123s, or a 17670?


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 10, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Anyone know if the new C4 Scorpion can use R123s, or a 17670?


 

It uses 2 CR123A batteries.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 10, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Anyone know if the new C4 Scorpion can use R123s, or a 17670?


 
I was told not to use RCRs in my STREAMLIGHT TL-2 C4 ...which is pretty much same light like SCORPION. I am sure 17670 would fit and work fine but I am not sure about regulation 
It's like INOVA : feeded with 17670 it lacks of regulation.


----------



## BoarHunter (Mar 11, 2009)

The Scorpion, a very good light but times are changing and I just replaced mine bought in 1996 by a Nightcore Defender Infinity. Throw is similar but the NDI is smaller, can be used on low and more important runs on AA NiMH so I can use it all the time. One AA charge gives me the same running time as a pair of CR123, speak about saving !


----------



## Illum (Mar 11, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> Will the glass lens from a Strion fit in a Scorpion, and does the Scorpion have an aluminum reflector like the Strion does? I've never seen a Scorpion up close (other than once in a campground bathroom in Texas).











one of those annoying things with the scorpion is, compared to the 6P possesses very little modding capability. the entire head is press fit, meaning the window/reflector/reflector damper cannot be removed without destroying the head. so that allows you to use only lamps that fit in the bezel and batteries that will fit in the tube. While the 6P, partially successful because its a classic, but mainly because it makes the most cost-effective host for P60 type drop-ins


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I ordered one from Amazon so it should arrive this week sometime.


----------



## wes_wall (Mar 29, 2009)

Scorpion was my gateway to flashahaulicsism. I though Mags were the bomb; and they were 25 years ago! 

LEDS rule these days. I can't wait for my first SF, and presently only dream of a custom McGizmo. Save, save save, and don't tell the wife.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 29, 2009)

I've wanted one ever since seeing it on Castaway in the theaters.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2009)

The SL Scorpion is a classic that not-too-long-ago was one of the brightest, compact, lights that you could buy. 

I doubt I'll ever sell mine. 

At one time, Lighthound.com was selling modified Scorpions. The barrels were bored out to accept an 18650, and a Strion bulb was put into the head. Someone handy with tools should be able to do the same thing.


----------



## yellow (Mar 30, 2009)

Scorpion 18650 w. Stinger bulb - brighter than Scorpion "normal" and cheaper running cost.
Try to get one


below: 
left: Scorpion 18650 vs. Cree XR-E P4 ............................... right: P4 vs. Scorp
(Scorp on full focus! I still take the led light --> double the runtime, white light _seems_ brighter, additional low output levels)





above: 
left: Scorpion 18650 vs. SF 6P ........................................ right: SF 6P vs. Sorp 18650


----------



## flashfan (Mar 30, 2009)

I've long favored the Streamlight Scorpion over the SureFire 6P and similar lights. Like jayflash, I like the rubber grip. I like the Scorpion so much that I've given away more than half a dozen to those that I felt would use/appreciate a great light.

The Scorpion hasn't seen much use recently, although I have several located in strategic locations throughout the house. Despite the availability of newer, brighter lights in the market, the Scorpion is definitely a keeper.


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't wait for mine to arrive. I ordered one of the older style ones with the round bezel.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 30, 2009)

Gosh I love the Scorpion, like for many, it was my first *real* flashlight! My first one is still in service, as my desk flashlight at work (with an Ultrafire C3 that gets lent out more than the Streamlight). 

daloosh


----------



## fivemega (Mar 31, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> At one time, Lighthound.com was selling modified Scorpions. The barrels were bored out to accept an 18650, and a Strion bulb was put into the head. Someone handy with tools should be able to do the same thing.



*This was first Scorpion 18650 body I made, sold here and supply them.
It is not a good idea to bore out original Scorpion body since there is not much material to remove but when you make from scratch, threads can be little tight (more material) in order to have enough bore size to accomodate protected cell which is slightly fatter than unprotected.*


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got my Scorpion today and I'm very impressed.


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a Scorpion that I used to keep in the glove box of my car a few years ago. I'm not sure of the exact cause, but the lens melted a little bit. It's deformed and there's a spot where it looks like the heat was somewhat concentrated. I don't know if it happened during use, or because it had spent a couple long hot summers in the glove box. I just pulled it out to use it one time, and noticed the damage. It has since been retired, in favor of a Surefire G2L.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 4, 2009)

Could it be while you were using it the bulb somehow touched the lens? I've heard of the lens melting before.


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 5, 2009)

No, the bulb is not even close to touching the lens. The more I look at it, it looks like maybe something hot touched the lens from the outside. I used it while working on my car once, but I don't remember the front of the light touching any hot engine parts or exhaust pipes.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 5, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> Could it be while you were using it the bulb somehow touched the lens? I've heard of the lens melting before.



*I have seen many similar cases that continuous long use cause excessive heat and deformed lens on Scorpion and Stinger specialy when placed face down and hot air trapped underneath the lens.*


----------



## Trashman (Apr 5, 2009)

The Scorpion can be seen in countless episodes of CSI, also! It's a really thrower. I've taken it to several fireworks shows that are held in football stadiums, and when the lights go out, from the bleachers, I can really light up the field. (not all at once, though!) It makes me feel like I'm part of the show! My mom says, "the police are gonna get you!" (for shining such a bright, attention grabbing light)


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 5, 2009)

Other than the plastic lens I think its a much better light than the G2 or 6P.


----------



## Superdave (Apr 5, 2009)

How rare is it for them to come with the clip?


I finally fixed my Scorpion, then flipped the clip for bezel-down carry.


----------



## hank (May 2, 2009)

> but the lens melted a little bit.

We had that on one of ours also. It's really a brief-use light -- if you use it too long it does soften the middle of the lens and it makes an odd looking center spot. I think we set it up in a tree and used it to light up a campsite when we arrived very late, clicked it off once we were set up and never noticed til later.

I emailed the company and asked about the problem and they sent me a couple of lenses by return mail; turns out you can just poke the rubber end of a pencil through the hole in the reflector -- the old lens will pop out and the new one will snap in.


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2009)

hank said:


> > but the lens melted a little bit.
> 
> We had that on one of ours also. It's really a brief-use light -- if you use it too long it does soften the middle of the lens and it makes an odd looking center spot. I think we set it up in a tree and used it to light up a campsite when we arrived very late, clicked it off once we were set up and never noticed til later.
> 
> I emailed the company and asked about the problem and they sent me a couple of lenses by return mail; turns out you can just poke the rubber end of a pencil through the hole in the reflector -- the old lens will pop out and the new one will snap in.



oo: no kiddin?
gee...I've been spreading mis-information around about it being irreplaceable then:green:


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just found out that a couple pair of batteries that I ran in mine will not power it at 2.8 & 2.9v. A new set at 3.0 did nicely. The depleted cells were still able to power up my Quark. Scorp has been just used as back up around house past few years. But now I like modern LED tech even more .


----------



## Illum (Oct 20, 2009)

this the main draw back with incandescent and applies across all incandescent with the exception of a few like the SF A2, etc. 

this is also why 2x123A incans last so short but when tested batteries still has nearly half of its rated capacity


----------



## nikon (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone yet mention the best thing about the Scorpion...it will fit and work with any Surefire "E" series head. This includes the L1 head, which you can run in direct drive with the Scorpion body.


----------



## Illum (Oct 20, 2009)

nikon said:


> I haven't seen anyone yet mention the best thing about the Scorpion...it will fit and work with any Surefire "E" series head. This includes the L1 head, which you can run in direct drive with the Scorpion body.



:huh2:

I've never heard of this
pics please!


----------



## nikon (Oct 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> :huh2:
> 
> I've never heard of this
> pics please!


 
It's late now, I'll get pics up tomorrow. The Scorpion body fits Surefire heads as though it was designed for that purpose.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 21, 2009)

nikon said:


> I haven't seen anyone yet mention the best thing about the Scorpion...it will fit and work with any Surefire "E" series head. This includes the L1 head, which you can run in direct drive with the Scorpion body.





Illum said:


> :huh2:
> 
> I've never heard of this
> pics please!



*[size=+1]See post #28 here.[/size]*


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 21, 2009)

Page not found.


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Page not found.



try here sarg.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1684758&postcount=14


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks kinda' "OOOglie" IMHO 

The Streamlight Scorpion (I purchased recently) has rekindled my fondness of incandescent lights though I've yet to try it with a Strion bulb it performs admirably with the OEM stock bulb & AW17670... just had to hone out the battery area a wee bit to accommodate my particular cell, this is my new GP duty light :thumbsup:


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 21, 2009)

The stock light can handle the 17670 with no problems?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> The stock light can handle the 17670 with no problems?



Yeah sure... the 17670 Li-Ion is 4.0~4.1v "hot" off the charger and still significantly less the the Scorpion's 6v rated bi pin lamp, obviously I'm underdriving the lamp and probably only getting 60% of it's rated output but I daresay it's going to be offset by lamp longevity & reduced heat stress on the lens during prolonged usage :thumbsup:

Still I'd like to try the Strion 3.7v lamp, I reckon it should be good for an additional 20~30Lm :devil:

FWIW if you were referring to the 17670 fitting in the light itself... I removed the AW label worked the battery in the sleeve to remove any excess heatshrink layering and honed out the flashlight tube slightly with a heavily textured steel bar to remove any irregularities, I'll admit it's a "snug" fit but the battery slides out effortlessly


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if the malkoff VME head will fit as I would like to upgrade the scorpion that is attached to my .22 rifle. An M60 would be nice!!


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 22, 2009)

> Still I'd like to try the Strion 3.7v lamp, I reckon it should be good for an additional 20~30Lm


 Me too, now .

My Protected AW slid right in.

Just noticed the melted dimple on the inside of my lens .

Where is a good place to get a better performing bulb and lens from?


----------



## hank (Oct 22, 2009)

Streamlight sent me replacement lenses -- same plastic -- for the asking when I emailed them a while back. I guess they're familiar with this problem.

The lens pushes right out; push it with a dowel or something through the hole the bulb sits in.

Pity nobody makes a replacement lamp unit with a LED; I guess the shape of that fancy plastic-and-metal holder is too peculiar to be worth the trouble, but it's such a nice flashlight.


----------



## yellow (Oct 22, 2009)

> I've never heard of this


+1

nice info, thnx ppl


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 22, 2009)

> I guess the shape of that fancy plastic-and-metal holder is too peculiar to be worth the trouble, but it's such a nice flashlight.


 Too bad. The general consensus is that we will not part with these lights and have delegated them to spare duties. I would jump all over a LED upgrade in a heart beat .


----------



## hank (Oct 22, 2009)

> jump all over a LED upgrade

I'd take two (grin). 

The mass of the metal head around the metal socket is plenty for a good heatsink.
But the emitter would need to be placed pretty far up into the reflector, as it's designed for a hefty bi-pin bulb -- maybe you'd have to replace the reflector as well. 

I guess if it were easy someone would've done it; the Stinger, I think, has a LED module option.

But hey, the Scorpion LED's down to under $50 on closeouts as here (do they have a CPF discount too?):
http://www.theledlight.com/Streamlight-ClearanceSale.html
not that I feel the need of one, but someone might.


----------



## nikon (Oct 22, 2009)

nikon said:


> It's late now, I'll get pics up tomorrow. The Scorpion body fits Surefire heads as though it was designed for that purpose.


----------



## hank (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice! would you identify those 3 heads? Or would all Surefire heads fit no matter what?

(I guess not, here's one LED for _some_ Surefires -- "Fits E2E , E2D, and older model E2L with KL1 head") 
http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-kx2-led-conversion-head.html $$OUCH$$

Can the heads that fit the Scorpion tube be bought as loose parts somewhere, for modding in a LED and driver?
(And who's doing those these days? -- Milkyspit, I see; others?)


----------



## nikon (Oct 23, 2009)

The top head is from an E2e, the middle one is a KL1, and the one on bottom is a first generation KL3 using a Surefire E-to-C adapter.

Any E series head will work with the Scorpion body, as will any C series head with an adapter.


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2009)

:huh2: your KL1 will run on 2xcr123A?


----------



## nikon (Oct 24, 2009)

Illum said:


> :huh2: your KL1 will run on 2xcr123A?


 
The KL1 runs fine on either 3v or 6v... http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_kl1gen2.htm

The newer KX1 can use only 3v.


----------



## Swedpat (May 10, 2010)

A few months ago I tried a Streamlight Scorpion. Instantly I liked this little light with a very comfortable rubber handle. 
Is there any LED-dropin made for it? I sought but have not found any information about it. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 10, 2010)

Illum said:


> :huh2: your KL1 will run on 2xcr123A?


KL1 runs fine and regulated with 9 volts.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> A few months ago I tried a Streamlight Scorpion. Instantly I liked this little light with a very comfortable rubber handle.
> Is there any LED-dropin made for it? I sought but have not found any information about it.
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
Nope, no drop-in for the Scorpion. Keep in mind that the reflector is attached to the head. You swap out bulbs the same way you would on a 2AA Mini-Maglite model.

Your best bet would be just to buy the LED version of the SL Scorpion.


----------



## Swedpat (May 11, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Nope, no drop-in for the Scorpion. Keep in mind that the reflector is attached to the head. You swap out bulbs the same way you would on a 2AA Mini-Maglite model.
> 
> Your best bet would be just to buy the LED version of the SL Scorpion.



Ok, thanks. I suspected something like that because I am sure Scorpion had been a popular incan to mod with a LED if it had been possible in a way like Surefire 6P.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Mr Bigglow (May 11, 2010)

I own an incan Scorpion from the mid-90s. They were considered remarkable back at that time. As I remember from using one on a daily basis, you needed a fresh battery change for about every total hour of use, and the bulb itself was only said to be good for about 2 battery changes (I never tested the limits) and was also liable to go dead if the unit was dropped- that I can testify to. For any sort of heavy use, I would go LED.


----------

